# Cheap long term storage on the hard in Florida?



## UnnecessaryJibe (Nov 2, 2016)

Hey guys, 

It's looking like we may have to store our boat on the hard for an extended period of time (likely a year to two years, hopefully less). We've got a 27 foot O'day 272 located in Tampa, FL. Does anyone know the most economical place to store a boat like ours on the hard in FL? I know of a place that'll do $9 a foot per month, but I'm hoping to do better than that. The closer to Tampa the better, but I'm not opposed to somewhere a few hours away if it saves a good amount of money. Also it would be great if they allowed DIY boatwork. Thanks in advance!


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

You might try Snead Island Boat Works on the Manatee River in Palmetto, (941) 722-4450. One of the least costly dry storage spots is Indian Town Marina (772) 597-2455, although that's a bit of a hike for you. The advantage there is that being inland, you have less to worry about storm wise.

FWIW...


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

When you are looking for an affordable DIY yard, you may find water and electricity is not available. Hauling 5 gal buckets of water, and buying a portable generator could pay for itself quickly in cheaper storage fees.


----------



## Cap-Couillon (Jan 2, 2013)

Glades Boat Storage on the Calloosahatchee (Okeechobee Waterway) between La Belle and Clewiston. Take what ya need with you, loooong way from supplies less ya got a car. Can liveaboard while doing work, bottom paint ok, no spray paint. Long term on the stands available.

Head up the waterway from Ft Pierce. At least two of us here in Boot Key will be heading up there this summer for a couple of weeks to do bottom jobs and misc repairs. Most info available on posted link.


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

Do you have a trailer? If so, just about any self storage place will let you park it for a fee.


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

Does this mean the video series is over?


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

svHyLyte said:


> You might try Snead Island Boat Works .


They are $8 ft in storage yard.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

RegisteredUser said:


> They are $8 ft in storage yard.


Gee. For his boat, $216 a month in an excellent yard. What a tragedy! "There out'a be a law" I suppose, Non?


----------



## skipmac (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi UnnecessaryJibe,

I might have an option for you. Sent you a PM.


Skip


----------



## UnnecessaryJibe (Nov 2, 2016)

Hey everyone, thanks for all the suggestions, I'll be looking into each one. We really appreciate it!



ianjoub said:


> Does this mean the video series is over?


Possibly for a bit. I've received a job offer (Jordan) that is very good and we're currently debating if I should take it or not. If I do it would mean putting away the 272 for awhile and moving up north while we save for a bigger boat. We would stop uploading videos after the boat is stored until we had something of interest to upload, but we don't plan on hanging up the channel for good. The dream is still to sail the world. Another option would be to take the boat with us up north, but we'd have to find a trailer and a truck to pull it with.


----------



## hunxima67 (May 16, 2017)

I am not quite sure about it.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Indiantown gets lots of praise, for being a sheltered location as well as having great management.

I'm not sure how "Jordan" requires moving "up north" but if this is at least a one-year gig, and you're wanting to save up for a bigger boat anyway...Might be worth selling yours now, instead of worrying about storage. A closed up "stored" boat can find plenty of ways to get mildew infestations and run up other expenses over the year that it is sitting idle. Just a thought.


----------

